# wrong forum



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

wrong forum. please delete


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You have this in the Shotgun Forum, but what the hell...

I would guess the Tikka T3 Lite to be the lightest full sized production rifle available, at around 6lbs for all calibers (w/o scope).

I have one in 243 and it is noticably lighter than any of my Remington 700s, by far the lightest rifle I own...


----------

